# Das Aalrohr



## Gondoschir (12. Juni 2016)

Wer schonmal einen Aal gefangen hat, kennt die Probleme...
Hat er das Mindestmaß oder nicht?
Wie den Haken lösen, wenn er sich dreht und windet?
Die Lösung ist denkbar einfach:
Man besorge sich aus dem Baumarkt ein handelsübliches Kunststoffrohr, säge es auf Mindestmaßlänge zurecht und dann wird das Rohr der Länge nach aufgeschlitzt. Durch diesen Schlitz kann man den Aal prima mit dem Vorfach in das Rohr führen. Dann weiß man ohne zu messen, ob er Mindestmaß hat und man kann den Haken entfernen, ohne dass er Theater macht. 










Achtung: Mein erster Versuch mit der Flex ist fehlgeschlagen. Der Kunststoff schmilzt bei den hohen Temperaturen und brennt sich an der Innenseite des Rohres fest. Das ist ungeeignet, da man so den Aal nur unnötig verletzen würde. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn man sich einen Streifen Alufolie zusammenfaltet und vor dem schneiden mit der Flex in das Rohr zieht, um die Kunststoffstippen aufzufangen. Mein zweiter Versuch mit der Kreissäge war erfolgreich.


----------



## raini08 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Danke, für deinen Tipp mit dem Aalrohr find ich ECHT GUT !!!


----------



## kati48268 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Für ein uraltes, überall vorkommendes Problem eine super einfache Lösung; klasse Idee! #6

Interessiert mich brennend: wie bist du darauf gekommen?


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Coole Idee! :m
Aber ob ich die Entstehungsgeschichte wissen will, weiss ich nicht wirklich...... :q


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Für ein uraltes, überall vorkommendes Problem eine super einfache Lösung; klasse Idee! #6
> 
> Interessiert mich brennend: wie bist du darauf gekommen?



Wenn man Aale angelt, hat man oft Zeit. Viel Zeit. Dann erinnert man sich wieder an den Kampf mit dem letzten Aal, wie umständlich das Messen war und man ihn schließlich doch getötet hat, ohne genau zu wissen, ob er jetzt das Mindestmaß hat oder nicht. Ich habe auch viele Vorfächer abgeschnitten, obwohl man den Haken mit einer Zange mühelos hätte entfernen können, wenn der Aal doch bloß stillgehalten hätte. In solchen Zeiten, wo man auf den nächsten Biss wartet, überlege ich nach Möglichkeiten, wie man Probleme verbessern kann. Die Idee mit dem Rohr hatte ich schon lange, aber bin erst jetzt zur Umsetzung gekommen und konnte es schon einem Praxistest unterziehen. Dieses Rohr ist in Zukunft mein ständiger Begleiter, wenn es ans Wasser geht. Alles kann so einfach sein... :m
Auch zum öffnen der Bauchdecken habe ich ein super Werkzeug entdeckt. Durch meinen Beruf als Fahrzeuglackierer muss ich oft Folien schneiden, weil Fahrzeuge komplett mit Folie zugedeckt werden und dann die zu lackierenden Flächen ausgeschnitten werden. Dafür benutzen wir ein spezielles Messer und jedes Mal, wenn ich dieses Messer in der Hand habe, denke ich mir, dass das doch ein perfektes Werkzeug für Fische ist. Heute getestet und es funktioniert super. Man schneidet wirklich nur die Bauchdecke auf, ohne irgendwelche inneren Organe wie Galle zu beschädigen. Das Messer geht wie durch Butter. Bei Ebay wird man fündig, wenn man nach "Folienschneider" oder "Folienmesser" sucht.


----------



## phirania (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Gute Idee.#6
Aber was machen wenn der Aal nicht ins Rohr passt.? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gondoschir (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



phirania schrieb:


> Aber was machen wenn der Aal nicht ins Rohr passt.? |kopfkrat



Dann hat er garantiert Mindestmaß und Du kannst den Haken nach dem töten entfernen... |bla:


----------



## Trollwut (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Wirklich genial, wenn man auf Verwertung aus is.

3 mal #6#6#6


----------



## Aalhunter33 (12. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Also das werd ich mal testen mit dem Folienmesser.
#6


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Eine wirklich klasse und simple Idee.
Daumen hoch #6


----------



## Nobbi 78 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Super Idee!


----------



## kreuzass (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Jo, gute Idee. Um bzgl. möglicher Verletzungen sicher zu gehen, kann man dann auch noch mit Schleifpapier die Grate an den Kanten abschmirgeln. Erst mit gröberen und dann mit sehr feinem Schmirgelpapier.


----------



## Michael.S (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Wäre da nicht ein Stück Rohrisolierung besser ? ,da die weich sind kann man den Aal doch sicher besser festhalten und nen Schlitz haben die auch schon ,aber am Ende wird man das auch entsorgen können das bekommt ja keiner mehr richtig sauber , wird beim PVC Rohr aber auch nicht besser sein , 2 Meter Isohlierung kosten um die 1,50 Euro


----------



## kreuzass (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Michael.S schrieb:


> Wäre da nicht ein Stück Rohrisolierung besser ? ,da die weich sind kann man den Aal doch sicher besser festhalten und nen Schlitz haben die auch schon ,aber am Ende wird man das auch entsorgen können das bekommt ja keiner mehr richtig sauber , wird beim PVC Rohr aber auch nicht besser sein , 2 Meter Isohlierung kosten um die 1,50 Euro



Nö, dann kannst du auch einen Lappen nehmen.


----------



## Purist (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber bei Kunststoff denke ich bei dieser Bearbeitung an scharfe Kanten (bei dem Längsschnitt und an den Enden: Nicht schön für den Aal. Könnte man evtl. mit feinstem Nassschleifpapier beseitigen, evtl. auch anschmelzen. Noch ein Tip: Mal doch gleich eine Markierung für das Maß dran, oder brenne die mit einem Lötkolben ein. 

Ich brauche das Rohr allerdings nicht, weil ich die Uraltmethode benutze: Aal auf den Rücken legen, über den Bauch streichen und schon ruht er ausgestreckt ohne sich zu kringeln. Sollte der Haken vorne gefasst haben, kann man den sogar bequem mit der Methode lösen, ebenso ist Maß nehmen, Vorfach abschneiden oder eben das Töten kein Problem mehr.


----------



## kati48268 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Purist schrieb:


> ... auf den Rücken legen, über den Bauch streichen und schon ruht er ausgestreckt ohne sich zu kringeln...


Ähem... |rolleyes


----------



## Franky (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

... Richtig.....

Ich fürchte, die Frequenz muss dringend wieder von Jahres auf Minimum Quartalsferkel runtergesetzt werden...


----------



## Seele (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Das klappt wirklich mit dem Aal. Der schläft danach wie ein Baby.


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Purist schrieb:


> Die Idee ist nicht schlecht, aber bei Kunststoff denke ich bei dieser Bearbeitung an scharfe Kanten (bei dem Längsschnitt und an den Enden: Nicht schön für den Aal. Könnte man evtl. mit feinstem Nassschleifpapier beseitigen, evtl. auch anschmelzen. Noch ein Tip: Mal doch gleich eine Markierung für das Maß dran, oder brenne die mit einem Lötkolben ein.
> 
> Ich brauche das Rohr allerdings nicht, weil ich die Uraltmethode benutze: Aal auf den Rücken legen, über den Bauch streichen und schon ruht er ausgestreckt ohne sich zu kringeln. Sollte der Haken vorne gefasst haben, kann man den sogar bequem mit der Methode lösen, ebenso ist Maß nehmen, Vorfach abschneiden oder eben das Töten kein Problem mehr.



Entgratet habe ich das Rohr mit Schleifpapier.
Markierung kann ich mir sparen. Mindestmaß für Aal sind bei uns 50cm und das Rohr ist 50cm lang.


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Welchen Aal meinst du denn damit ?...

Ich brauche das Rohr allerdings nicht, weil ich die Uraltmethode benutze: Aal auf den Rücken legen, über den Bauch streichen und schon ruht er ausgestreckt ohne sich zu kringeln. Sollte der Haken vorne gefasst haben, kann man den sogar bequem mit der Methode lösen, ebenso ist Maß nehmen, Vorfach abschneiden oder eben das Töten kein Problem mehr.


----------



## jkc (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



phirania schrieb:


> ... Aal auf den Rücken legen, über den Bauch streichen und schon ruht er ausgestreckt ohne sich zu kringeln. ...



Hi, hat bei den von mir gefangenen Aalen noch nie funktioniert.#c

Grüße JK


----------



## Stichling78 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Purist hat recht,das funktioniert wirklich. 
Nur bei den kleineren Aalen geht es etwas schwerer.
Aber wenn dann ein paar Kollegen dabei sind, die das noch nicht kennen,der Blick|bigeyes|kopfkrat einfach unbezahlbar.|supergri

da hat man schnell einen Neuen Spitznamen.:q


----------



## Stichling78 (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Aber die Idee mit dem Rohr ist schon gut.
Lass es dir Patentieren#6


----------



## Gondoschir (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Stichling78 schrieb:


> Aber die Idee mit dem Rohr ist schon gut.
> Lass es dir Patentieren#6



Dafür ist es zu spät.
Man kann nur etwas patentieren lassen, was noch nicht öffentlich vorgeführt wurde... #h


----------



## phirania (13. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Wir petzen doch nicht...#d
Meld an das Ding...#6


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Dann muss es nur noch teleskopierbar sein und wäre somit für unterschiedliche Mindestmaße ausgelegt...


----------



## capri2 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

und aus Plexiglas dann kann man auch reinschauen!


----------



## bw1 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Das Ruhigstellen von Aalen mittels Streicheln hat bei mir auch (bis auf Schnürsenkel) immer sehr zuverlässig funktioniert. Die bleiben dann ne Weile regungslos.

Die Sache mit dem Rohr wurde so schon vor längerer Zeit in Angelzeitschriften publiziert, hat sich aber scheinbar nie wirklich durchgesetzt. Obwohl die Idee schon sehr pfiffig ist und es ja anscheinend auch klappt, wenn auch wahrscheinlich nur für einen recht begrenzten Größenbereich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Wäre mir persönlich viel zu umständlich mit nem Rohr.
Aal durchfriemeln und guggn ob er lang wie das Rohr ist, zumal 2-4cm schafft er auch im Rohr noch das Schwanzende krumm zu machen.|kopfkrat
Bis dahin hab ich den 3mal mit Maßband gemessen, vom Haken befreit oder Vorfach abgeschnitten und Fisch entweder released oder bereits versorgt.
Wäre mir einfach zuviel Fummelei, die Zeit nutze ich da lieber mit Angeln denn die Beißphasen sind oft nur recht kurz.


----------



## Gondoschir (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wäre mir persönlich viel zu umständlich mit nem Rohr.
> Aal durchfriemeln und guggn ob er lang wie das Rohr ist, zumal 2-4cm schafft er auch im Rohr noch das Schwanzende krumm zu machen.|kopfkrat
> Bis dahin hab ich den 3mal mit Maßband gemessen, vom Haken befreit oder Vorfach abgeschnitten und Fisch entweder released oder bereits versorgt.
> Wäre mir einfach zuviel Fummelei, die Zeit nutze ich da lieber mit Angeln denn die Beißphasen sind oft nur recht kurz.



Im Rohr macht er das Schwanzende nicht mehr krumm. Er bewegt sich nicht und man kann gänzlich ohne Gegenwehr den Haken entfernen. Ich würde mir ja gerne mal ansehen, wie Du nen aufgeregten Aal mit nem Maßband misst.
Der Aal sitzt relativ schnell im Rohr, wenn man ihn am Vorfach in das Rohr führt. Man braucht ihn nicht mit nem Tauwurm reinlocken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Keine Ahnung ob der Aal aufgeregt ist, der Fänger wirds sicher mehr sein. :q

Ganz ehrlich..ich brauch selten ein Maßband für Mindestmaße.
Erfahrungsbedingt hat man im Laufe der Zeit ein Augenmaß für gewisse Längen.
40/50/60cm kann man durchaus ohne Hilfmittel in etwa festhalten.
Ob da nun ein Fisch mit 1-2cm unter oder über gefordertem Mindestmaß dabei ist, ist mir persönlich Messen nicht wert.
Der wandert sowieso wieder ins Wasser, da mein selbstauferlegtes Mitnahmemaß für Aale doch um einiges höher liegt.

Sollte der Haken vorne sitzen nehm ich ne Zange und raus damit (bei größeren Haken kein Problem), hat er geschluckt wird kurz am Maul das Vorfach gekappt. Dazu brauch man mitunter nichtmal den Fisch mit irgendwelchen Hilfsmitteln anfassen (Lappen etc.) und die ganze Chose ist ne Sache von wenigen Augenblicken durch.

Gerade bei kleineren Aalen ist es doch so, daß die sich winden bis zum Geht nicht mehr, verknoten mitunter noch das Vorfach oder binden sich darin ein.
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, so einen quirligen Genossen in ein Rohr zu bekommen |kopfkrat
Den zieh ich doch niemals problemlos am Vorfach mal eben ins Rohr, ohne das der Spirenzien dabei macht...vielleicht hilft ja doch der Tauwurm im Rohr dabei |supergri
Naja, das Hakenlösen in einem solchen Rohr stell ich mir dann auch nicht wirklich geschmeidig vor.

Aber gut, jedem das Seine. Wenns dir dabei hilft die Fische besser zu bemessen und versorgen, dann isses so.

Mir wärs wie schon gesagt zu umständlich und auf zusätzliches Gerödl (auch wenns kaum was wiegt) verzichte ich gerade beim Aalangeln auch gerne.


----------



## Gondoschir (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

In der Vergangenheit war ich fast ausschließlich alleine am Wasser. Zukünftig will ein Arbeitskollege öfters mit mir los. Ich habe also jetzt öfters jemanden für die Cam dabei und kann mal Vergleichsfilme machen, wie es mit und ohne Rohr geht.


----------



## 55+ (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

|rolleyes





Gondoschir schrieb:


> Wenn man Aale angelt, hat man oft Zeit. Viel Zeit. Dann erinnert man sich wieder an den Kampf mit dem letzten Aal, wie umständlich das Messen war und man ihn schließlich doch getötet hat, ohne genau zu wissen, ob er jetzt das Mindestmaß hat oder nicht. Ich habe auch viele Vorfächer abgeschnitten, obwohl man den Haken mit einer Zange mühelos hätte entfernen können, wenn der Aal doch bloß stillgehalten hätte. In solchen Zeiten, wo man auf den nächsten Biss wartet, überlege ich nach Möglichkeiten, wie man Probleme verbessern kann. Die Idee mit dem Rohr hatte ich schon lange, aber bin erst jetzt zur Umsetzung gekommen und konnte es schon einem Praxistest unterziehen. Dieses Rohr ist in Zukunft mein ständiger Begleiter, wenn es ans Wasser geht. Alles kann so einfach sein... :m
> Auch zum öffnen der Bauchdecken habe ich ein super Werkzeug entdeckt. Durch meinen Beruf als Fahrzeuglackierer muss ich oft Folien schneiden, weil Fahrzeuge komplett mit Folie zugedeckt werden und dann die zu lackierenden Flächen ausgeschnitten werden. Dafür benutzen wir ein spezielles Messer und jedes Mal, wenn ich dieses Messer in der Hand habe, denke ich mir, dass das doch ein perfektes Werkzeug für Fische ist. Heute getestet und es funktioniert super. Man schneidet wirklich nur die Bauchdecke auf, ohne irgendwelche inneren Organe wie Galle zu beschädigen. Das Messer geht wie durch Butter. Bei Ebay wird man fündig, wenn man nach "Folienschneider" oder "Folienmesser" sucht.




Oder bei Youtube bei "aalandi" gesehen


----------



## x2it (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Hehe Danke für den Tipp. Ich wollte am Wochenende abends nochmal mein Glück auf Aal versuchen, dann werde ich mir morgen erstmal so ein Rohr flexen

Petri und stramme Schnur!


----------



## Waller Michel (6. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Also wenn ich zum Aal angeln gehe hab ich ne Lösung dafür die ich mir bei uns im Verein vom Hegefischen angeguckt habe und zwar habe ich mir einen 60 cm langes Winkelprofil aus Aluminium gefertigt und dort mit Popnieten ein Metall Maßband drauf genietet und auf der Seite wo das Maßband mit Null beginnt einfach ein Alublech drauf geschraubt als Anschlag. Man nimmt den Aal einfach und fixiert ihn mit 2 Händen leicht im Winkelprofil und kann sehr gut das Maß ablesen, das funktioniert natürlich auch bei einer anderen Fischart sehr gut. Das Aluprofil lässt sich auch optimal reinigen nach Gebrauch und lässt sich in der Rutentasche zusammen mit dem Kescher bestens transportieren. Vielleicht nochmal als optionale Idee zum Rohr hier. 

LG Michael


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Waller Michel schrieb:


> ... Man nimmt den Aal einfach und fixiert ihn mit 2 Händen leicht im Winkelprofil und kann sehr gut das Maß ablesen,...



Aha und wenn du eine Mücke tot schlagen willst dann nimmst du sie auch zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und zerdrückst sie.


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Wenn ich mir unsicher bin ob er Maß hat geht er gleich zurück. Da wird nicht gemessen. Entweder hat er deutlich oder nicht. Ich nehm´ doch kein Aal mit der 0,5 cm über dem Mindestmaß hat. Da ist nix dran.
Aber sonst gute Idee.


----------



## wobbler68 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Hallo

So ein PVC Rohr hatte ich als ich in den 1990 noch 4-5 mal in der Woche auf Aal ging und auch jeden Abend(bis 23 Uhr)4-6 massige Aale fing.|rolleyes
Das Rohr muss nass sein, damit der Aal eingefädelt werden kann.


Und mit der Zeit fängt das ganze an zu stinken.


Jeder kennt wohl den Geruch eines alten Lappens mit Aalschleim. 


Mit einem Lappen durchziehen reicht nicht.
Da muss man schon mit heißem Wasser, nach jeden Ansitz ran, bevor er eintrocknet.
Der Schleim sitzt auch in dem eingeflexten Schlitz.


Also flog das Pvc Rohr schon vor Jahren in die Tonne.


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir unsicher bin ob er Maß hat geht er gleich zurück. Da wird nicht gemessen. Entweder hat er deutlich oder nicht. Ich nehm´ doch kein Aal mit der 0,5 cm über dem Mindestmaß hat. Da ist nix dran.
> 
> Das hat ja wohl jeder selbst zu entscheiden.
> 
> ...


.....


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Bei einem Mindestmaß von 35cm (wie bei uns) stimme ich dir zu. Einen 38er Aal braucht niemand im Räucheröfen. Ich mache das auch immer nach Augenmaß. Aber wenn das Mindestmaß, wie angegeben, satte 50 cm beträgt.... Also ein 50.5 cm Aal ist schon ein gut verwertbarer Fisch, finde ich. 
Ich stelle es mir allerdings ziemlich schwer vor, speziell einen kleineren (um 40cm) Schnürsenkel in ein Rohr zu ziehen. Die kleinen Fiffis drehen sich ja oft beim Landen schon total in das Vorfach ein. Dann noch mit viel Gefühl und möglichst wenig anfassen (erst recht nicht mit Handtuch o.ä.) das Tierchen in ein Rohr fädeln, stelle ich mir doch sehr abendteuerlich vor. 

Das mit dem Folienschneider dürfte funktionieren. Gerade für "Anfänger" vielleicht eine gute Hilfe. 

Björn


----------



## Angler9999 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Das sollte jetzt keine Diskussion über Mindestmaß sein. Maß ist Maß Ende. Wer will kann......


----------



## zokker (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...Maß ist Maß Ende. ...



Jawoll, wo kommen wir denn da hin ...




Ich bin maßlos.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



zokker schrieb:


> ...Ich bin maßlos...



begeistert, enttäuscht, verzweifelt?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Bei einem Mindestmaß von 35cm (wie bei uns) stimme ich dir zu.



Mindestmaß 35cm? |bigeyes 
Welches Bundesland ist das?

Bei uns in Bayern ist das Mindestmaß 50. Find ich super. Unter dem macht es keinen Sinn, einen Aal zu entnehmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Das sollte jetzt keine Diskussion über Mindestmaß sein. Maß ist Maß Ende. Wer will kann......



Das ist sicherlich richtig. Die Zuständigkeit sehe ich hier beim Land, ein sinnvolles Mindestmaß für Aal festzulegen. Und das kann wohl nicht bei 35cm liegen. 

Ich behaupte mal, dass hier in Franken 90% der Vereinsvorstände im Namen ihrer Mitglieder die Position vertreten, dass 50cm als Mindestmaß für Aal nicht unterschritten werden sollten. 

Ich persönlich gehe an die Aalangelei eh anders ran: Alles über ca. 80 kommt zurück in den Fluß, weil ich die fetten Kollegen überhaupt nicht mag und meine Familie Fan von Brataal ist. Und ein dürrer 50er natürlich auch. Hab dieses Jahr bisher zwischen 54cm und 76cm entnommen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> begeistert, enttäuscht, verzweifelt?



Zokker hat schon recht. 
Bei Aal gilt das Gleiche wie beim Barsch: Wer den 30er entnimmt, wird keinen 40er fangen. #h


----------



## phirania (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Ih hab auch jeden Morgen ein Aalrohr.....


----------



## Kochtopf (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*

Aber das ist zur Feststellung des mindestmaßes eher ungeeignet


----------



## Purist (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei Aal gilt das Gleiche wie beim Barsch: Wer den 30er entnimmt, wird keinen 40er fangen. #h



Stimmt beim Barsch nicht, weil er in Massen vorkommt und zur Verbuttung neigt. Wenn du einen 20er oder auch 30er mitnimmst, verbesserst du die Chancen, dass einzelne Exemplare überhaupt 40er oder 50er werden.  

Das Mindestmaß beim Aal halte ich für Nonsense in Gewässern, in denen er nicht abwandern kann. Aus dem Grund dürfen viele Schnürsenkel mit Haken im Schlund herumschwimmen die früher in der Bratpfanne gelandet wären.


----------



## Shura (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Aber das ist zur Feststellung des mindestmaßes eher ungeeignet



Uhhuhuhu Kopfkino, Kopfkinooooo!

...

Montag gehts in den Baumarkt! Super Idee mit dem Rohr. Was bin ich schon verzweifelt mit den Viechern wenns ums Messen und Hakenlösen geht. D:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Zokker hat schon recht.
> #h



Klar hat er recht...zudem, wenn ich nicht komplett daneben liege, ist sein persönl. Maß deutlich über dem gesetzl. Mindestmaß.
Die Anspielung galt ja nicht der Aussage "Maß ist Maß Ende..."


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Purist schrieb:


> Das Mindestmaß beim Aal halte ich für Nonsense in Gewässern, in denen er nicht abwandern kann. Aus dem Grund dürfen viele Schnürsenkel mit Haken im Schlund herumschwimmen die früher in der Bratpfanne gelandet wären.



Diese Problematik ist doch ein Auslaufmodell. Ich kenne keinen Verein, der noch in Stillgewässern Aal besetzt (sofern das überhaupt noch erlaubt ist).

Wir reden also im Wesentlichen von Aal in Fließgewässern.


----------



## zokker (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



phirania schrieb:


> Ih hab auch jeden Morgen ein Aalrohr.....


Für dich gibt es auch welche mit Silikon ... Da kann man den kleinen Aal auch größer machen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2017)

*AW: Das Aalrohr*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Problematik ist doch ein Auslaufmodell. Ich kenne keinen Verein, der noch in Stillgewässern Aal besetzt (sofern das überhaupt noch erlaubt ist).
> 
> Wir reden also im Wesentlichen von Aal in Fließgewässern.


Dann komm mal in den Osten und wundere dich, wie konstant dort Aale in Stillgewässer besetzt werden. Ansonsten gäbe es in den kleineren Gewässern hier diese Fischart überhaupt nicht mehr. Der Besatz ist auch völlig legitim hier, nur leider zu gering.

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------

